
Apple at 40: The forgotten founder who gave it all away - danboarder
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35940300
======
cpncrunch
More info about him here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Wayne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Wayne)

